# Ultra wide angles - tokina vs canon



## AdrianAllen (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm on the market for an UWA lens, i've come across 2 lenses that i'm interested in.

Tokina 11-16mm 2.8 ver2 (Can be bought 2nd hand at around 320euros)
vs
Canon 10-18mm 4.5-5.6 stm is ( Brand new around 200euros )
Going to be mounted on a 70d.

my question is, will the canon be better with the IS compared to the tokina with the 2.8/f. I will be using the lens mainly for portraits/landscapes/street and will be doing zero to little videos. Bokeh is a plus, I guess. 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## JumboShrimp (Nov 1, 2015)

I took the Tokina 11-20/2.8 ATX on a recent trip and loved it - mounted on a 70D. A bonus is that it also fits full frame from about 16mm up to 20mm, and it's still an f/2.8.


----------

